

Roger Linn Design - New Musical Instrument Prototype - evo_9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoAOx97G8ew&feature=player_embedded

======
chipsy
Looks like the pitch-bendy expressive companion to my AXiS-49's tappy-tappy
buttons. It'll probably hold up better when you drop it, too! (twice now I've
had sensors die by accidental damage...fortunately, they're cheap to solder
replacements for)

